# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box  فلاشة الباتش لسامسونغ s6310

## bbha

*اريد فلاشة الباتش لجهاز s6310 من اجل فك قف الشبكة ولم اجدها على السبورت*   *وبوكس spt يعطي هذ اللوغ*  *Please Wait Enter Test Mode ...* *Enter Test Mode OK!* *Model Name: GT-S6310* *S/W Version: S6310XXAMC3* *Phone SN: RF1DB2DSY8* *Please Do Flash PDA via Patch First.* *Total Time: 14.47 s*  *ولكم كل الشكر*

----------


## bbha

هل من مساعدة ؟؟؟؟

----------


## bbha

وتم تسليم الجهاز للزبون بدون اصلاح والف شكر

----------

